# video of my 6ft fancy goldfish tank



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

had a bit of a change around with the driftwood and removed some of the fake plants. not a great video but thought someone may like to take a peek at it.











click the link to see the video :2thumb: and please excuse my rubbish recording skills :lol2:
fish tanks :: 23062011080.mp4 video by kelshay_photos - Photobucket


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

They're beautiful! How old is the big one? (double tail?) 
I love the little one with koi type markings, so pretty!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

the 2 biggest ones, all have the double tails, im not sure on ages. i got them at between 8-9" long so i have no idea on age. they have grown a bit since i got them about a year ago now i think, but seemed to have slowed down now. the biggest is the fat orange and white oranda, which is 9.5-9.75" including its tail. the slimmer fantail is 9" but looks longer because its a slimmer body shape.

the smaller ones i put in at between 1-2inches, and are growing like weeds, i love getting them small and letting them grow. you never quite know what you will end up with. the smaller ones i get usually come from someones 'bowl' or 'starter tank' and when they see my big guys and realise how much they can grow, i end up taking them in to allow them the space to grow to their potential. ive not turned a goldfish down yet who needs a better home. i take on and rehome the common/comet/shubunkin types once fit and well,usually to pond homes, any fancies come to me and stay for life :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Where's the cabinet from? I like it!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

the 'cabinet' is made from b&q kitchen cupboard doors, they are held in place with wardrobe magnetic catches so they all pop on and off of a solid wooden stand underneath. both my tanks match as we bought all the doors from the same range. the hoods are made using the under cupboard plinth boards from the same range, with 2 doors on the top laid down as hinged lids. in total,for both tanks, it cost around £120 i think. the hoods lift off entirely if need be, or can just be lifted, and they prop up using large gate hinges which slot into a catch inside the hood to hold them up. the whole of the bottom of the stand comes away in 3 sections for full access to the filtration under the tanks. easy, cheap, very quick to put together as there are so many different sized doors etc to choose from to get the best fit, and nicely finished too. who needs hundreds of pounds of proper cabinet :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh nice!!! 

Love the tank aswell btw.


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

just taken some pics so you can see-


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I would love a 6ft tank like that! But the o/h has banned me from any more tanks  I've got 9 tanks running atm, plus the beardie, and no space for any more!
It's so nice to see goldies in a proper home  I'm not sure which annoys me more, Betta "vases" or goldfish bowls!


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Christie_ZXR said:


> I would love a 6ft tank like that! But the o/h has banned me from any more tanks  I've got 9 tanks running atm, plus the beardie, and no space for any more!
> It's so nice to see goldies in a proper home  I'm not sure which annoys me more, Betta "vases" or goldfish bowls!


Funny you should say that. This picture cropped up in a supplpiers catalogue a few weeks ago. If it was on sale in the far east I'd not have batted an eye lid. But this contraption is now on sale in the UK.










I'm going to write to the sales director when I get chance and ask them to stop importing them. People will see it and think it's acceptable to keep Bettas in there. The measurements are so small you can't get a heater and filter in it. Disgusting!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:gasp: thats awful, i hate those gimick tanks, or should i say cups, so cruel. i think goldfish bowls are far worse than betta vases and tiny tanks purely because the goldfish should grow far larger than the bettas. its all cruel though.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Mynki said:


> Funny you should say that. This picture cropped up in a supplpiers catalogue a few weeks ago. If it was on sale in the far east I'd not have batted an eye lid. But this contraption is now on sale in the UK.
> 
> image
> 
> I'm going to write to the sales director when I get chance and ask them to stop importing them. People will see it and think it's acceptable to keep Bettas in there. The measurements are so small you can't get a heater and filter in it. Disgusting!


ugh. I was looking for a new tank for one of my betta a while ago and I stumbled across that one when I was looking on google. Horrible little thing. Those "novelty" tanks are everywhere. There's a fish r fun one that one of the stores I use sells, it has instructions on the back saying "no need to change water, just stir the gravel once a week" Stir the bloody gravel! And I suppose the imaginary tank-cleaning fairies will do the job of the filter it doesn't come with?


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Your tanks are always the best goldie : victory:: victory:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

thank you :blush::2thumb:


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

I posted it to my FB page to show people how it should be done! :notworthy:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:blush: lol my tanks are pictured everywhere! 

am seriously thinking of changing my tropical to another goldfish tank, and trying to keep ranchus as i quite like them now and i wouldnt want to keep them with the bigger orandas and fantails.


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> :blush: lol my tanks are pictured everywhere!
> 
> am seriously thinking of changing my tropical to another goldfish tank, and trying to keep ranchus as i quite like them now and i wouldnt want to keep them with the bigger orandas and fantails.


Know what you need? a 15 ft goldfish tank :flrt::lol2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:lol2: only 15ft....


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

goldie1212 said:


> :lol2: only 15ft....


Forgot to mention the 20 ft in the other room :lol2::lol2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

now you're talking :lol2: i love my goldfish, so much character, so many colours and shapes, i just dont understand how anyone can't love goldies :flrt: who needs furniture and a tv, il just fill my house with aquariums! though being on a water meter it may get a tad expensive.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Isn't 50% weekly water changes reccommended for goldfish? Stuff doing that on a 20ft tank...!! I can imagine the water board popping round because they thing you must have a leaky pipe to be using that much water! lol


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Goldie the tanks are lovely!!! also love the way you have made the stands.....it may help me persuade the missus into letting me get a large tank for the frontroom (often people getting rid of lidless and standless large tanks near me) well 2 6fts and a 8ft in last year...but I had to turn down as didnt have space or stand and my d.i.y is shocking so o/h said no....now tho I can show her even I can do a lovely stand as the framework will be hidden by doors that she likes lol


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

yep, and you could even let her pick out the colour/style of the doors she likes. this tank was a bare tank for £75 :2thumb: couldnt let that slip away now could i! id love to go bigger, but for some reason my husband says we need a sofa :whistling2: i did tell him id buy him a bean bag to sit on :lol2:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

goldie1212 said:


> id love to go bigger, but for some reason my husband says we need a sofa :whistling2: i did tell him id buy him a bean bag to sit on :lol2:


I'm loving that logic! Will have to try it on my o/h to persuade him into letting me have another tank...


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

as asked for, pictures of how ive done the lighting. using 5ft reflaector panels from flourescent light fittings, screwed them together so they overlap to make the 6ft span, attached to a small block of wood each end to hold them up off of the prismatic sheet i use for condensation trays, metal tube grips screwed into the panels to hold the tubes in place. sits up on its back for access to the tank, and lays down under the hood normally. takes up about half of the space under the hood so still plenty of room for feeding etc. i can fit 4 tubes in this, but only use 2 on this tank at the moment.





































the blocks of wood each end just make it all sit nicely on the edges of the tank.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Cheers Kelly.

Defo giving me fuel for the arguemnt of "look at this thread...here look the tanks are lovely and I can do the stands etc cos it has an idiots guide!"


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

:2thumb: good luck, i tell my husband want i want, he makes it happen, he has no skills as such, and no specialist tools, but even we made it look ok :2thumb:


----------

